# Training vest



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi, 

I am looking for a schuztzhund trainng vest. Are there any recommendations?


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

I have this one and don't know how I functioned before it:

http://www.hallmarkk9.com/gappayprofidropvest.aspx

I always thought naaaa I don't realllly need those extra pockets.







LOVE my vest!

Also considered this one and know several who are happy with theirs:
http://leerburg.com/1060.htm


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Fishing vests work equally as well for a fraction of the cost. Chris Wild also mentioned BDU vests in another recent post.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Try" Fordogtrainers.com "... they have really nices vest with zip out sleeves for a lot less than other sites I've seen. I did order one and it's nice.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

The ball drop is what makes those vests so expensive. I wanted a ball drop.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I didn't think the one from Fordogtrainers.com with the ball drop pocket was too badly priced considering they were twice as expensive from other sites.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I have the one from Hallmark, no ball drop, I love it.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We got the ball drop vest at the WUSV a few years ago when Gappay was selling them out of the back of the truck! It is great, as you can use as normal.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: FORRUGERI didn't think the one from Fordogtrainers.com with the ball drop pocket was too badly priced considering they were twice as expensive from other sites.


You wear a long sleeved vest when it's 105 and humid out.







Even in the sleeveless vest, by the time we're done training the only thing I want to be wearing is the vest.









Plus I have only ever ordered one thing from fordogtrainer and I really wasn't impressed, haven't ordered from them since.







I have tried the "cheaper" route in schh and truthfully I always end up buying the more expensive brand name items because the quality is better. Schh is expensive.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If you don't care about the ball drop thing, a fishing vest or photographer's vest should be fine.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

My first vest was and is a fishing vest. 

I took it to a sew shop and had the lady add a pocket for me on the front with velcro on 3 sides so I would have a break away toy pocket. 

With the large pocket on the back it is super. But then I try to get a vest from every club I attend.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Forgive my ignorance, but what is a BDU?


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

BDU'S are what the military wear as uniforms.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

BDU stands for battle dress uniform. It's what the Army used to call the old woodland (green/brown/black) camouflage uniforms. I think the Marine Corps and Navy just call them "cammies", and I have no idea what term the Air Force uses.

The uniforms the Army has now are called "ACU" (army combat uniform).


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a vest but it is for winter. Any suggestions on who has the better summer lighter weight vests?


----------



## luvu2 (Jan 13, 2009)

I love my Leerburg vest. Light weight enough for summer. They have one with or without the ball drop.

Everything I have gotten from Leerburg has been great quality. Well, some of the dvd's were a little light in the loafers but equipment quality is fantastic.


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

> Quote:


 Well, some of the dvd's were a little light in the loafers


> Quote:


----------

